

Is Digg really worth $300m? - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/12/is-digg-really-worth-300m.html

======
run4yourlives
Hell No.

If you have to ask, you have your answer.

Now, will Digg be sold for $300M or something equally outrageous? Possibly.

------
lizherring
One thing going for digg that myspace doesn't have is the huge number of RSS
subscribers. Digg can potentially introduce ads in their feeds.

